# Just made my first Purchase!



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I picked up our new to us Jayco Eagle 314 BHDS 2008 model!
There are a few little things that I need to do before we pull it down to POC, and I was wondering if there are any 2Cool Rv Semi Pro's here in N. Austin that I could ask some questions to along the way?

Also wondering if there is anyone in the Austin Area that I could possibly pay for some work? Nothing in particular right now as everything works as it should, just thinking down the road...

Thanks!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats i have the same model and love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hueyfisher said:


> I picked up our new to us Jayco Eagle 314 BHDS 2008 model!
> There are a few little things that I need to do before we pull it down to POC, and I was wondering if there are any 2Cool Rv Semi Pro's here in N. Austin that I could ask some questions to along the way?
> 
> Also wondering if there is anyone in the Austin Area that I could possibly pay for some work? Nothing in particular right now as everything works as it should, just thinking down the road...
> ...


Congrats on your Jayco!

If you don't know the maintenance history of it I would check & or repack wheel bearings, inspect the brakes, check the age and condition of the tires before you haul it to POC.

If the tires are original they are close to reaching max recommended age. Tires can look great but fail due to age.

These are three things you do not want failing on the road.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you are looking for a Mobile RV tech to come to you and do work I have used the folks below. They are a husband and wife team and they have always done good work for us.

http://www.davidsrepairservice.com/


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

